# 31 Hour Spotify Playlist (in the works)



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

Look forward to it!


----------



## ConnQuest (Jul 6, 2012)

feel free to post suggestions


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

inquiring minds want 2 know

why 31 hours? because 13 wasn't enough?

amk


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Don't forget some Voltaire, Horror Pops and Deadbolt!!


----------



## Risenomega (Jun 16, 2010)

TYPE O NEGATIVE- Black No.1 , My Girlfriends Girlfriend, All Hallows Eve, Halloween in Heaven, Wolf Moon

AFI- Halloween, Fall Childeren, Mallius Malficarum

MISFITS- Skulls, Halloween, Dig Up Her Bones, I Turned into a Martian, Hybrid Moments

ROB ZOMBIE- American Witch, Living Dead Girl, 

hope this helps a bit


----------

